# Spillers Millennium Mills - London - March 2011



## Ramsgatonian (Mar 6, 2011)

Visited this site with OliverGT - big thanks to him for getting in contact with me. 

This was my second attempt, but first successful visit. What an amazing place, I am so glad I've seen it. Pictures just don't do it justice. 

Access was fun, and once you're in there are lots of holes to fall through 

*Brief History*​The main part of the building was built around the turn of the century. The wing on the west side of the building was built in 1933 - marked near the roof on the west wall. The smaller brown-brick building to the east was Premier Rank Mill, which is attached but does not have any internal doors attaching the two buildings. To the south of the main building was once another Spillers building linked at the top with a footbridge, but that has now been demolished. There were other buildings on the 55-acre site, most notably CWS Mills. The chimney outside the site was left from another mill as a memorial (in stark contrast to the houses and apartments surrounding it).

The site has been used as a filming location many times, most famously for a scene in the BBC cop drama Ashes To Ashes, and the music video for Fluorescent Adolescent by Arctic Monkeys. Also, according to the IMDb, a scene in some underground tunnels in the 2010 film Green Zone was filmed here.

*Pictures*






*1.* External taken from Pontoon Dock DLR station.





*2.* Looking through broken window to the 1933 extension.





*3.* Offices.





*4.* The aptly named 'Open Room' - lots of holes dropping into huge silos!





*5.* One of the residents.





*6.* Notice on a tiny one-man lift.





*7.* Another broken window shot.





*8.* All looks pretty functional.





*9.* On the roof of the 1933 wing looking east.





*10.* Stairs





*11.* Peeling paint!





*12.* Yawning holes.





*13.* The famous grain chutes.





*14.* One of many trashed rooms.





*15.* Stairs/Window shot.





*16.* And a final external taken from the roof of Premier Mills.

All in all a fantastic explore, I hope you enjoyed the photos!​


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 8, 2011)

Fab photos, Flyboy...although the looking down ones made my toes curl! lol
Cheers.


----------



## terrier (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow , fantastic pics and agree looking out made me feel dizzy.

Some brilliant shots but for some reason the peeling paint pic stands out for me.

Thanks for sharing.

Terrier.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. I think the worst part for me was the open room.. the edge wasn't what bothered me... it was all of those holes which dropped into massive silos which went all the way down to the ground. Thats why that part of the building has no windows - it's just silos!


----------



## tom46 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sweet photos! I really fancy getting back here at some point, we only managed Rank before. Love this building so much. Also you deserve a pint or something for not coming back with that bloody spinning-turbine shot that everyone gets 

I reckon every time someone puts up a report of this place the secca gets closer to losing his job. Seriously, how hard can it be to keep people out of this place?

Well done mate 

PS - just noticed you're in Ramsgate - have you done the Rank mill there? Worth a go on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Apr 18, 2011)

tom46 said:


> Sweet photos! I really fancy getting back here at some point, we only managed Rank before. Love this building so much. Also you deserve a pint or something for not coming back with that bloody spinning-turbine shot that everyone gets
> 
> I reckon every time someone puts up a report of this place the secca gets closer to losing his job. Seriously, how hard can it be to keep people out of this place?
> 
> ...



Cheers! Rank in Ramsgate I must have done 8 times, I'm like a tour guide for the place! That was unlucky to get into Rank but not Millennium, I've PM'd you....


----------



## skeleton key (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks like a cracking explore guys
A location with with plenty to offer 
Love the roof top shot on 1933  and Youve given me a cracking idea 

SK / Neil


----------



## BassBooster (Apr 19, 2011)

Very good and well chosen pictures! That place is amazing, is most of that huge building easily accessible?


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Apr 19, 2011)

Well I'm not sure how much info I will get away with, but security are quite incompetent there. The way in isn't too obvious, but if you need any help give me a PM


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 19, 2011)

Great photos there, I love the paint peeling one!


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 19, 2011)

skeleton key said:


> Looks like a cracking explore guys
> A location with with plenty to offer
> Love the roof top shot on 1933  and Youve given me a cracking idea
> 
> SK / Neil



Oh shite you've give SK an idea now I am worried  Nice shots bud a place on my list to be sure


----------



## Tigger (Apr 19, 2011)

Glad to see this is still open - I went down for a ganders the other night and it was lit with temporary flood lights... Oh well, another night.


----------



## 4737carlin (Apr 26, 2011)

What a monster of a place


----------

